# XO1 and 2 owners, tire clearance?



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

what size tire do you think you can fit on an XO1 or 2, 2008 frame. also wondering if anyone could post a pic of the frame/tire clearance (fork, chainstay). i dont think the seatstay would be a problem.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

harvestlaser said:


> what size tire do you think you can fit on an XO1 or 2, 2008 frame. also wondering if anyone could post a pic of the frame/tire clearance (fork, chainstay). i dont think the seatstay would be a problem.


My XO2 came stock with 700x34 tires - I mean, that's pretty wide to start with. There's a substantial amount of clearance left over. Can't upload photos right now - sorry.


----------



## Paul Winterbourne (Dec 26, 2007)

from my experience, on mavic open pro rims i can put a tyre with 41mm width in it.This leave no clearance though so if you break a spoke it locks up.....which is not helpful.


----------

